# tourist visa for Australia for Filipino



## fozzie54 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello everyone...I am writing this for my very stressed friend...He has fallen in love with a lady from Phillipines .He went for a 2 week holiday to meet the lady ..they have been communicating for about 6 months....
Paul would like to bring his girlfriend here for a visit to see if she likes it here and so forth...
Paul has been told so many different things about Visa's.....
He works and owns own home in Perth.....
My question is for my friend is...
How do you go about a tourist visa ?
How long does it take?
The lady wants to bring her 12 yeaqr old daughter with her..

thank you in advance for any help....especially if you have done the same..

Cheers


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

check out the tourist visas on the DIAC website:
Tourists - Visitors - Visas & Immigration

That should point your friend in the right direction. 

Cheers,
Karen


----------

